# Some BLING for your bar....



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Last weeks gig consisted of installing some Maya Romanoff Beaddazzled Geode (color Caviar) on a bar:

The bar










The material


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bar prepped and primed










Cutting the material










Pasting the surface










Pasting the material


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Gently set in place










Slide into position butting seam tight










Chase out bubbles with a soft clean roller


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The finished bar


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Turn on the flash for some BLING


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did you try "unzipping" the the pieces at the trims as Roger said he and Greg Kahler did? 

Until the seams can be better disguised, I could never recommend that sh!t.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No, the factory seams butted/looked fine. While it doesn't look very impressive in my pictures, the product is seamless in person. I would have a hard time finding my own seams when I go back for more work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

looks nice. It is something different which is always nice. At least from my point. It is new. Good job!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That material looks like it would be extremely difficult to create a seamless blend! 

I suppose there are other reflective wall coverings that are thinner and less difficult to blend, but they wouldn't have the texture and dimension that this one has.

Nice work!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work PWG! I had the "pleasure" to install that material once.... Next time I'll use one of the guys in the local guild chapter. 

My job came out fine, but I'd rather not do it again!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great, as your work always does!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I always enjoy seeing your work threads! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The first thing I noticed was all the same brands of liquor I used to drink. That is the demented alcoholic mind at work.Job looks great,I have not had the "pleasure" of working with any of that stuff yet. You make it look and sound easy and I KNOW it is a pain in the ass.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tim,

BTW, which clay did you use? 111 ?

And I think I know a few of our friends who would KILL you if you did this to their boards:



















I can remember a CT workshop ten years ago when I pointed out the cross grain cut marks on Forsyth's boards, he spoke rather unkindly about the person who had trimmed some switch plates and made them. And you know how charitable and forgiving John can be :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I used 234. And it might be hard to tell in the pic, but I am not cutting deep enough to scar the boards. I am just scoring the back of the goods and it kind of peels apart.


----------

